# Revenue Integrity Job Descriptions



## aputterman (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place or not, I also posted under Non-Coding Related General Discussion.

I'm hoping someone out there can help me! I am currently the Revenue Cycle Manager for our Healthcare System. Revenue Cycle Manager doesn't adequately describe to scope and depth of what I do within our organization. I'm interested in making a change to my title, responsibilities and hopefully in the process acquire some staff. I'm looking for job descriptions for Revenue Integrity Managers - CDM, Charge Capture and Systems. They can be separate or all rolled into one. I am also interested in job descriptions for Revenue Integrity Analyst or Coordinators. I would also be interested in knowing where these jobs reside within your organization, the reporting structure and the division of duties.

If anyone would be willing to share this information with me, please feel free to contact me directly at aputterman@pricnetonhcs.org.

Thanks ~ Christine


----------



## aputterman (Feb 24, 2011)

My correct e-mail address is aputterman@princetonhcs.org


----------



## andavis234 (Nov 17, 2021)

aputterman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting this in the right place or not, I also posted under Non-Coding Related General Discussion.
> 
> ...



My team is actually going through something similar in our department and trying to compare salaries/job descriptions to local areas as well. I know this post was awhile ago but I'm curious what has come from it in hopes I can learn from you. Thank you in advance.


----------

